# Got wheel hop.......?



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

As ya know I installed the Energy Suspension bushings for the rear cradle and the diff.. Well today I finsihed up with the spoiler delete and took the car home. Punched it from a dead stop and I have to say that the wheel hop has disappeared about 90%. What a difference.....!!!


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't get it when I burn tires from a stand still, only when I try to light 'em up on a roll. How do they do on that?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

MeanGoat said:


> I don't get it when I burn tires from a stand still, only when I try to light 'em up on a roll. How do they do on that?


I tried both and results were same. Outstanding....!!!


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

So now I gotta know a)where you got 'em b)did you install and if so c)how hard was it?  

Wheel hop is one of my worst annoyances. Thanks for the info


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

^^^ ditto


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

MeanGoat said:


> So now I gotta know a)where you got 'em b)did you install and if so c)how hard was it?
> 
> Wheel hop is one of my worst annoyances. Thanks for the info


Energy Suspension....(949)361-3935
http://www.energysuspension.com/pages/pont3.html
I have the luxury of a lift at the shop, so it took 45 mins to do. On your back may be a different story.


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

how much?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

nineball481 said:


> how much?


I'm in the business....so cost was 0.00


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

I'd say thats a good price...


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

nineball481 said:


> I'd say thats a good price...


Except the cost of the bushings which was 96.00 + shipping from ES.


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

oh, that was what I was asking anyway  Didn't mean to confuse...


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Does anyone know the price of their Hyper-Flex system master bushing set? Part # 3.18134


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

WOWHUH said:


> Does anyone know the price of their Hyper-Flex system master bushing set? Part # 3.18134


Their # is (949) 361-3935. Couldnt find price listing on their site.
Add "126" to the end of that part #


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

126...got It!


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

how were the driving characteristics after the install, I assume you most likely didn't notice anything



have you replaced any other bushings on the car?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

HotRodGuy said:


> how were the driving characteristics after the install, I assume you most likely didn't notice anything
> 
> 
> 
> have you replaced any other bushings on the car?


No noticeable diiference after install. No other bushings have been replaced.


----------

